

Show HN: gockerize - easily build and package Go binaries into Docker - vonsnowman
https://www.aerofs.com/blog/introducing-gockerize/

======
dkubb
How does this differ from golang-builder? [1]

[1] [https://github.com/CenturyLinkLabs/golang-
builder](https://github.com/CenturyLinkLabs/golang-builder)

~~~
vonsnowman
At first glance:

    
    
      - golang-builder does not provide a convenient script, instead requiring manual
        docker invocations [more flexible but more cumbersome]
      - golang-builder uses volumes, which makes it very hard to use within a container
        [may not matter to everyone but it certainly does to us]
      - golang-builder uses a significantly larger base image
      - gockerize has a really nice logo ;)

